# Mahindra 4500 - PTO Coming Out of Gear



## Salacoa Lumber (3 mo ago)

I have an early 2000’s model Mahindra 4500 2WD with nearly 800 hours on it. While bush hogging last week the PTO started jumping out of gear periodically. I found it would stay engaged if I kept my hand on the PTO engagement handle. Any suggestions on what the problem could be?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Salacoa, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

The first thing I would check is to pull on the rear PTO shaft with your hands to see if there is any end play. If you have any significant end play, it would allow the PTO shaft to move toward the rear and slip out of the shift coupler. Causes of end play might be a worn bearing or a snap ring that has been popped out of its groove on the shaft.

Also, it might be that someone in the past has tried to force the PTO coupler into gear (with grinding) and bent the shift lever mechanism. Is there any linkage adjustment on the PTO shift lever linkage? 

Other possibilities might be a twisted spline on the PTO shaft that tends to push the coupler forward (disengage)


----------



## Salacoa Lumber (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. I’ll check for adjustment on the PTO shift lever.


----------

